# Price per CYD



## Contractor Services

I was just wondering what a good average is for a Fannie Mae cyd.
Currently, I am getting $20.00 per cyd and really having a hard time making this work with labor and dump fees. Any advise would be helpful.


----------



## browneyedgirl

I am getting paid 18cyd don't like to see many of those cause the Fannie Mae matrix is 40 cyd :icon_rolleyes:
I do however get to add my dump fee in with my bid


----------



## GaReops

$40 max per cubic yard $20 max cubic yard to move personal property. I wouldn't touch it for under $35 :thumbup:


----------



## STARBABY

browneyedgirl said:


> I am getting paid 18cyd don't like to see many of those cause the Fannie Mae matrix is 40 cyd :icon_rolleyes:
> I do however get to add my dump fee in with my bid


sounds like Cyprexx! I`ll have to try bidding exta for dump fee next time


----------



## Gypsos

I had one where I was asked why they were being double charged in a bid since I had listed 130 CY of excess debris to be generated from trimming overgrowth to be removed at the per CY rate and on another line I had bid to trim all the overgrowth on the property. 

I told them one line was to remove the debris generated from trimming the overgrowth and the other was to turn all the overgrowth in to debris by trimming it. 

It was approved the next day. :thumbsup:


----------



## ontimepres

Yep, $40 per CYD is FNM's price and I would say anything less than $30 is not cool ... but I guess it really depends on the # of people between FNM and you?


----------



## GTX63

$28.50 is the minimum charge for long term clients and it goes up from there depending on hazards, etc. We also charge a $500 minimum if there are no other services involved.


----------



## HollandPPC

I charge $0.00 per CYD. With all the scrap and goodies to rummage I feel special just to have work. by charging for debris removal you are just ripping off the Nationals and I would not want to do that.


----------



## GTX63

You think you can just hide them under your tongue without swallowing them until I leave, don't you?


----------



## HollandPPC

Unfortunately in this industry there are "contractors" who do that.


----------



## browneyedgirl

HollandPPC said:


> I charge $0.00 per CYD. With all the scrap and goodies to rummage I feel special just to have work. by charging for debris removal you are just ripping off the Nationals and I would not want to do that.


 You must get some really good stuff all of our cleanouts go to the dumpster NASTY CRAP I have always heard one mans junk is another mans treasure Me personally all I see is JUNK


----------



## HollandPPC

Yes all of my cleanouts are filled with diamonds, rubies, and sometimes suitcases of money.


----------



## Contractor Services

HollandPPC said:


> Yes all of my cleanouts are filled with diamonds, rubies, and sometimes suitcases of money.


 I never find suitcases!!! All the money I always find is in bags. Wish for just one time I could find my money in a suitcase!:thumbsup:


----------



## REPAIRPRO30

because of people like you, the industry is the way it is right now. So sad my men your are killing the business for everyone . when you said "ripping off the nationals ". at you freaking serious???, they cant wait to rip us off every time they have a chance. I think you have the wrong concept and idea about the business. Thank you for been part of the actual pricing as of today.


----------



## PropPresPro

REPAIRPRO30 said:


> because of people like you, the industry is the way it is right now. So sad my men your are killing the business for everyone . when you said "ripping off the nationals ". at you freaking serious???, they cant wait to rip us off every time they have a chance. I think you have the wrong concept and idea about the business. Thank you for been part of the actual pricing as of today.


Easy there -- I'm quite certain that when HollandPPC posted that almost 5 years ago, he was joking.


----------



## RichR

Recycling a 5 year old post? Someone must be really bored.


----------



## TripleG

At least he is actually reading the site instead of asking questions that have been answered 20 times before...or worse...asking to be a processor... 

Aside from that, as you all know I work for a Regional, and "I" get more than $20/yd...How someone would agree to less than $25/yd for Nat is beyond my rational thinking.


----------



## Craigslist Hack

So do you need a processor?


----------



## PropPresPro

Craigslist Hack said:


> So do you need a processor?


Thanks alot Hack!
You do realize that when all the professional, experienced, non-offshore processors see your post here, they're going to not be able to control themselves. . .


----------



## shsr

Just BATF!


----------



## Craigslist Hack

PropPresPro said:


> Thanks alot Hack!
> You do realize that when all the professional, experienced, non-offshore processors see your post here, they're going to not be able to control themselves. . .


They are going to make you SOOO much money! :grin


----------



## Maryjanebehave

Bahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Maryjanebehave

Super Moderator

GTX63's Avatar

Join Date: Apr 2012
Location: Your House Soon...Soon
Posts: 3,186
Thanks: 676
Thanked 2,243 Times in 1,092 Posts
You think you can just hide them under your tongue without swallowing them until I leave, don't you?


FUNNIEST THING I HAVE READ IN WEEKS!!!!!!


----------

